# Mysql problem?!?!?!



## leroycocu (Feb 3, 2004)

i have recently installed the newest apache server, php and mysql.
but i i try to connect to the mysql server with the phpmyadmin,
i can use config http and cookie.
with http it doesnt seem to know my password  
with cookie "#1251 - Client does not support authentication protocol requested by server; consider upgrading MySQL client"
with config #1251 - Client does not support authentication protocol requested by server; consider upgrading MySQL client" then i usedmysql administrator and i can get in :up: i then created a schema named "phpbb"
then i got the phpbb forum but when i set te mysql version to "MySQL 4.x"
and fill every thing in it says 

"Warning: mysql_connect(): Client does not support authentication protocol requested by server; consider upgrading MySQL client in X:\*path*\mysql4.php on line 48

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in X:\*path*\mysql4.php on line 330

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in X:\*path*\mysql4.php on line 331
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database"
and if i use "MySQL 3.x" its says 
"phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database"
i hope i have given enough information  please hlelp


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What are the lines of code referenced in the error messages? Check out this forum and the solutions:
http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,6400,10611#msg-10611


----------



## leroycocu (Feb 3, 2004)

well i have tried what was standing there but doesnt work :S
and because of the connection i thought well lets scan if i could find the port.
and yes i did find the port but only problem is is says someweard tekst.
check here for the image click here for the image i have found a port scanner and scanned myself and the port scanner could check what programm the port is using in the picture you could see what the result is


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Since you are running this on your PC do you have any firewall software running?


----------



## leroycocu (Feb 3, 2004)

uh well i have the standart windows xp firewall and service pack 2 is installed too


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Turn them off


----------



## leroycocu (Feb 3, 2004)

well i have turned of my firewall and i did a scan again on the mysql port but it stil gives me "crap" but i am not going to uninstall service pack 2 becuase it is blocking 99.99% of the pop up's and ad/spy-ware


----------



## ryanmetcalf (Feb 15, 2005)

Rockn said:


> What are the lines of code referenced in the error messages? Check out this forum and the solutions:


Warning: mysql_connect(): Client does not support authentication protocol requested by server; consider upgrading MySQL client in -\phpBB2\db\mysql4.php on line 48

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in -\phpBB2\db\mysql4.php on line 330

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in -\phpBB2\db\mysql4.php on line 331
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database

I have MySQL Administrator and allowed old_passwords
I have SP2 with no firewall software(at router level)
Whats goin on?

Edit: -\phpBB2\ is actually has the file location of the file C;\.... but your anti-spam policy blocks me from putting this up.


----------

